# Has anyone used Ultra-thin LED's?



## DesignerMan

I have a customer who hired me to install recessed lighting in their kitchen with a bathroom directly above.
After locating the joists I drilled several pilot holes and checked with my specially designed probe (wire hanger).
I hit pipes and ducting everywhere I went.

Finally told customer we may need to consider some ultra-thin LED fixtures from AspectLED instead of cans.
I have never used these, but kept them in mind for just such an occasion.

Has anyone ever used them and are they good quality?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## sparky250

Check these out. They are super slim so they can fit right under a floor joist if need be. They come in 4" or 6" and are super easy to install. I use them on most kitchen pot light reno's I just scare the customer that with regular retro fit cans there most likely will be major drywall repair.:whistling2:


----------



## Switched

Sparky250.....check what out? Post a link or something.


----------



## sparky250

sorry my bad.

http://www.lotusledlights.com/led-recessed-light-super-thin-4-inch-p-121.html


----------



## DesignerMan

sparky250 said:


> sorry my bad.
> 
> http://www.lotusledlights.com/led-recessed-light-super-thin-4-inch-p-121.html


They look the exact same as the AspectLED's...wonder who actually makes them?
In any case, I'm going to give them a try- major pain if I do it any other way.

Thanks sparky250 for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents

Those things are really cool. I think it's an idea that's really going to take off. I was talking to an importer who brings in stuff that's good quality (yes, there is such a thing...). He needs to buy them in lots that cost $10,000.00. He's just waiting for the market to catch on and then he'll hit it.


----------



## Hmacanada

I've used those lotus lights.
Only put in 20 or so ,so far at three different locations in the last 4 months.
I think they are great!!!
Much much easier than cans. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## RFguy

We worked on a basement reno at a customers. They put in a decorative drop ceiling. Looked good, but locating the pots were a real pain. Only a 3" drop and joists/ducts/pipes made locating on a consistent grid almost impossible. Those would have made the job a whole lot easier.


----------



## Bootss

How much per fixture?


----------



## wendon

I've used a number of Sylvania's "disc" lights with good results. They'll fit in a 4" ceiling box. 
http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/Documents/LED279.7d853c5f-71b4-449a-8ff2-7c9ee94dabf5.pdf


----------



## Chaqueno

Lep said:


> How much per fixture?


 TES here in Niagara sells them for around $55


----------



## farlsincharge

DesignerMan said:


> They look the exact same as the AspectLED's...wonder who actually makes them?
> In any case, I'm going to give them a try- major pain if I do it any other way.
> 
> Thanks sparky250 for the info. :thumbsup:


Seems to me the lotus are made in Canada.



Lep said:


> How much per fixture?


$41 for a 6" here.


----------



## DesignerMan

Lep said:


> How much per fixture?


Here's a link to them:
http://aspectled.com/collections/led-recessed-ceiling-lights/products/6-ultra-thin-recessed-light-9w

They are $27.99 each and an additional $3.50 if you want dimmable.
I'll post some pics and let you know how they are when I finish...


----------



## DesignerMan

wendon said:


> I've used a number of Sylvania's "disc" lights with good results. They'll fit in a 4" ceiling box.
> http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/Documents/LED279.7d853c5f-71b4-449a-8ff2-7c9ee94dabf5.pdf


They look like a good option I'll keep in mind as well...thank! :thumbsup:


----------



## DesignerMan

Well I installed these 6" AspectLEDs yesterday...























They were the ticket because when I did my cutouts I had a sink drain above one and wiring and pipes above the others (bathroom above the kitchen).

They're well built units and easy to install although you need a 4" square deep box to mount the driver in (the instructions say a single gang box).

Completed:
















Sorry, forgot to snap a before photo. Round opening was a ceiling fan.
Anyway, I would recommend these if you get a job with limited space- they install easy and look great. :thumbsup:

FYI: sorry for the upside down shots...first time loading photos...


----------



## 3D Electric

DesignerMan said:


> Well I installed these 6" AspectLEDs yesterday...
> 
> They were the ticket because when I did my cutouts I had a sink drain above one and wiring and pipes above the others (bathroom above the kitchen).
> 
> They're well built units and easy to install although you need a 4" square deep box to mount the driver in (the instructions say a single gang box).
> 
> Completed:
> 
> Sorry, forgot to snap a before photo. Round opening was a ceiling fan.
> Anyway, I would recommend these if you get a job with limited space- they install easy and look great. :thumbsup:
> 
> FYI: sorry for the upside down shots...first time loading photos...


Would you happen to know if they are good for remodels on existing light boxes? I read everything they had on them online and I couldn't find if they could be used in existing locations to mount to a standard round or octagon light box.


----------



## crazyboy

Who would put recessed lights in their floor.


----------



## DesignerMan

3D Electric said:


> Would you happen to know if they are good for remodels on existing light boxes? I read everything they had on them online and I couldn't find if they could be used in existing locations to mount to a standard round or octagon light box.


No they won't work with an existing box; they only attach by spring clips.
This might work for you though...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-5-in-and-6-in-Matte-White-Recessed-LED-Surface-Disk-Light-80-CRI-3000K-SLD606830WHR/204732243


----------



## DesignerMan

crazyboy said:


> Who would put recessed lights in their floor.


If floor lighting catches on I wanna kick back...:thumbsup:


----------



## 22wash

I want to start pushing LED lights, so I ordered a few styles from AspectLED to experiment with. Question. How do you mount the driver so it is NEC code compliant? Drive won't fit in a 2 gang box and how do you support it in the box? I'm guessing just make connections in box let it hang/rest on ceiling. The Lotus ones come with a jbox, so maybe I should have tried those first.


----------



## Expediter

DesignerMan said:


> No they won't work with an existing box; they only attach by spring clips.
> This might work for you though...
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-5-i...isk-Light-80-CRI-3000K-SLD606830WHR/204732243



So long as you realize that those don't fit in the tan fiberglass boxes from the SH, then you will be ok. If I purchase those, I have to get the boxes at the same location. 
the lights from the SH work in all boxes. No I don't remember the brand sorry. 
However, the smallest box they work in is a 3.5" round or a 4"sq.


----------



## DesignerMan

22wash said:


> I want to start pushing LED lights, so I ordered a few styles from AspectLED to experiment with. Question. How do you mount the driver so it is NEC code compliant? Drive won't fit in a 2 gang box and how do you support it in the box? I'm guessing just make connections in box let it hang/rest on ceiling. The Lotus ones come with a jbox, so maybe I should have tried those first.


The driver fits in a 2-gang deep box; I wish it were smaller to fit a 1-gang.
Then just set the box up in the ceiling, close enough that the low voltage plug reaches the LED.
That's per manufactures instructions...


----------

